# Akainu and Aokiji vs Marco,Jack,Doflamingo and Sabo.



## Extravlad (Mar 23, 2016)

If duo still wins add Jozu to the other side.


----------



## Nekochako (Mar 23, 2016)

This is a lot for the admirals but i still think they manage to win this. With Jozu added it could go either way so i the Marco team edges out as the winners for this one.


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 23, 2016)

Admiral duo win.

with jozu added, it could potentially go either way


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 23, 2016)

S1: Admirals
S2: Pirates plus smelly Sabo


----------



## Sumu (Mar 23, 2016)

Team 2 might be able to pull off a win. Doffy and Sabo can take Aokiji since Doffy has shown he can break out of the ice and Sabo's fire can help counter it.

Marco and Jack can take Akainu but idk how well they'll do, still need to see what else Jack can do. This fight will last the longest though since all 3 of them are pretty tanky.
Adding Jozu helps tip the odds in the pirates favor.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Mar 23, 2016)

Scenario one is a coin toss, because any of 2 of the C3 should have great synergy. Results will vary.

Adding Jozu in scenario 2 is enough to tip the scales here


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 23, 2016)

If Jack is as strong or stronger than Marco team wins both scenarios 

We'll see


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 23, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> Admiral duo win.
> 
> with jozu added, it could potentially go either way



This basically.

You put a lot of people who could lower mid diff Akainu and higher mid diff Aokiji individually... so idk. Akainu & Aokiji wins extreme diff though.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 23, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> If Jack is as strong or stronger than Marco team wins both scenarios
> 
> We'll see



Healthy Whitebeard>Kaidou

Marco>Jack (who might not even be 2nd strongest in Kaidou's crew)


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 23, 2016)

I hope Jack will sink Zou


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 23, 2016)

Akainu> Jack, Sabo

Aokiji> Marco, Doflamingo

If the match-ups were favorable to the admirals. If you switched up the match-ups and added Jozu against Aokiji, the admirals would most likely lose.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 23, 2016)

Classic Akainu wank thread.... Every member of Team 2 is capable of stopping and giving high diffs fight to Akainu or Aokiji, (unless Akainu or Aokiji gets an advantage such as distraction then it becomes easier, which is not stated by the OP). So this is basically a mismatch.

Team 2 stomps.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 23, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Classic Akainu wank thread.... *Every member* of Team 2 is capable of stopping and* giving high diffs* fight to Akainu or Aokiji



Classic Erkan post


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 23, 2016)

Marco gives high diff to each of them so adding DD there should tip the scales who would give mid diff to admirals.

Jack if he's as strong as Jozu should give mid diff to admirals. Sabo post training should give any admiral solid high diff...so the duo should win here too.

Admirals will also fight 2v1 which is much different than a gauntlet style so it adds even more difficulty.

Adding Jozu makes it even easier.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 23, 2016)

Even if Sabo is IC and decides to fight Akainu because of revenge, the team of four would still win. The type of scenario doesn't matter here. Marco is giving either of the admirals a run for their money. Once you add anyone beside him, they take the admiral down with mid-high difficulty. 

Any combination of the remaining two can defeat an admiral, as well. 

The team of four wins. Lower end of high-diff... If you add Jozu as stated in Scenario 2, the difficulty drops to the lower end of mid-diff.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 23, 2016)

Did everyone straight up forget that Akainu went past Marco?

Did everyone straight up forget that Marco failed to do any damage to Akainu with a backstab type of attack?

Please up your level of trollishness


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 23, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Did everyone straight up forget that *Akainu went past Marco*?
> 
> Did everyone straight up forget that Marco failed to do any damage to Akainu with a *backstab type of attack*?
> 
> Please up your level of trollishness





Akainu passing through Marco in what open panel ?

Akainu taking a frontal attack, and before that Marco was even shouting to Jinbe to duck is a backstabbing type of attack ?

The trolishness of yours only proves that I am right because your both examples never happened, which only shows how desperate Akainu fanboys really are...


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 23, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> The trolishness of yours only proves that I am right because your both examples never happened, which only shows how desperate Akainu fanboys really are...





By backstab type I was referring to them attacking Akainu while he was preoccupied with something else, which they clearly did. And they clearly couldn't do any significant damage with a direct attack, so again, I was right.

Then this happens


Then Akainu proceeds to chase after Jimbei, even with Marco's best efforts to stop him.

So, tell me, what's the logical conclusion?

That Marco just decided to let him through like a good ol chap, even though before he was risking his life to stop Akainu by all means?

Or that he was clearly overpowered?

Think hard Erkan, I know that's a foreign concept to you, but try.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 23, 2016)

So much fanfiction and Akainu bias in one post , the only thing happened there Akainu was screaming like b*** and then running away, 

[YOUTUBE]O9w1jwyL9dg[/YOUTUBE]

later he failed do a jack to Marco in return with his magma punch, that's all...


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't recall Akainu ever pushing back Marco and going right past him on panel. What we see is Jinbei running with Luffy while Marco blocks Akainu's path until Whitebeard subsequently smashes his head into the ground (when he was occupied with Marco and not pushing him back)... I don't know if you're referring to the anime or something, but Akainu never swatted Marco aside in the manga. And regardless of what Marco/Vista had done, Akainu's facial expression/response were that of visible aggravation when facing their attacks. Then he goes on to single them out as Haki users, even though the other commanders should also be Haki users. That just shows how powerful Marco/Vista really are.

All of that is canon.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 23, 2016)

Marco = Jack > Sabo > Doffy > Jozu

Marco and Jack are the two guys close to the admirals but not quite on their level. Sabo and Doffy may help enough if Sabo can occupy Aokiji

It depends on the matchups but I still favour the admirals only for S1


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 23, 2016)

The two Admirals could potentially take it. Mostly because they are Logia and the enemies don't have much hax. If this was, for example, Fujitora and Sengoku, I doubt they could win. Parasite is really all the offensive hax there is and I don't see that doing anything to Akainu or Aokiji. Akainu could melt the strings and Aokiji could freeze them, making them brittle and breaking them -- or just freeze the air around him as the strings are coming in, stopping them just like he stopped DD's strings from reaching Smoker.

So the issue is the team of 4's ability to put the Admirals down. Jack and Marco are endurance monsters, not offense. Sabo is well balanced but it took him 10 minutes to put away Burgess while basically smashing the fuck out of him the whole time. Doflamingo has offense that can be pretty lethal but I don't think his strings are that great against those two since, again, they both have ways to counter his attacks coming in. Meanwhile both Admirals have extremely high offensive capabilities and lethality. Add in Awakening and it gets even more problematic. The opposing team shouldn't be underestimated, but an injured Akainu could fight Marco, Vista and the other commanders by himself so it's clear that a 2v1 against probably any combination here is within an Admiral's capability to handle reasonably well.


----------



## barreltheif (Mar 23, 2016)

The admirals probably take it, as long as they handle the matchups right. Akainu can definitely beat Sabo + Doffy, and I can see Aokiji maybe beating Marco+Jack due to the matchup. Jozu should be enough to tip the scale.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 23, 2016)

barreltheif said:


> The admirals probably take it, as long as they handle the matchups right. Akainu can definitely beat Sabo + Doffy, and I can see Aokiji maybe beating Marco+Jack due to the matchup. Jozu should be enough to tip the scale.



Why would the admirals be the ones handling or choosing the match-ups when they're outnumbered two-to-one against opponents they can't just brush aside?

Sabo would only fight Akainu if he's blinded by revenge and stupid enough to not realize that his abilities would be more helpful against Aokiji. Plus, it's not like Sabo would be completely helpless against Akainu, especially with another one of his peers fighting alongside him. Other than that, I see no reason why Marco wouldn't just engage in battle with Akainu as per canon. His abilities give Akainu more trouble than any other ability in this match-up. Heck, Marco can hold off either Akainu or Aokiji on his own, while the other three just gangbang the lone admiral.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 23, 2016)

Marco can fight Akainu and Sabo can fight Aokiji pretty well by them selves.

Add in another potential top tier and the highest of high then we have a tilting difference. 

This would be as if DD was fighting Jozu and Law at the same time.

Do you think he would have any chance at all? No.

10/10 Battles goes to the 4 man team.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't see how Sabo's abilities would be more helpful against Aokiji when Aokiji was fighting against a superior fruit for 10 days.

The Admirals win.



Juvia. said:


> Marco can fight Akainu and Sabo can fight Aokiji pretty well by them selves.
> 
> Add in another potential top tier and the highest of high then we have a tilting difference.
> 
> ...



Sabo gets wrecked by Aokiji in a one vs one.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 23, 2016)

Sabo is a low top dog plus he is the worst matchup for Kiji san

If he has mastered his mera he pushes Aokiji to high diff alone


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 23, 2016)

>Worst match up

>Aokiji was near equal to magu magu

Get out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amol (Mar 23, 2016)

No one is _wrecking_ anyone here.
Do pay attention to the word you are using in argument. 

Anyway, I see foursome having more chances of winning than duo here.
I can imagine Marco stalling Akainu long enough for rest of 3 to gangbang Aokiji and then helping Marco beat Akainu.
In any case as far as I am concerned Marco + 'Anyone out of these 3' is stronger than any Admiral. Rest of 2 can give bitch fight to Admiral too.
Out of ten matches I would favor 9 matches to foursome. Even that one match is given to admirals as best case scenario for them where they has luck with them and shows extreme team work while opponents doesn't.
Do realize that Akainu and Aokiji doesn't actually have good team work.
Lava and Ice are not a good combination. They neutralizes each other as they are opposite elements.
With Addition of Jozu, Team Mid diffs Admirals.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 23, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> ...



Ohh ffs not that BS again.

THIS IS NOT A > B > C SHIT HEAD! 

Magma can be cooled and frozen.

Guess what fire can't be as long as it has a source? OH YEA COOLED OR FROZEN! 

Sabo essentially has immunity to Aokiji fruit while also been able to melt his ice. GUESS WHAT THAT MEANS!

Akainu does not that that same advantage... omfg when will people wake up and realize that...

Sabo is in the same tier as Marco and has an advantage vs one of the admirals here and a weakness vs one of the admirals here. 

Difference is this is a 4v2.

The ones who get to decide who fights who is the 4 not the 2. 

As such, Sabo fights the one HE has advantage over.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 23, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I don't see how Sabo's abilities would be more helpful against Aokiji when Aokiji was fighting against a superior fruit for 10 days.
> 
> The Admirals win.



They'd be more helpful because Aokiji doesn't hold an elemental advantage over Sabo like Akainu. In fact, Sabo's offense can deadlock Aokiji's offense on some level; they essentially negate each other. Just as Juvia said, MMnM Sabo can fight Aokiji on his own and actually give him a good fight. 

There's no way the admirals are winning here, regardless of the match-up. Assuming the team of four takes on the worst match-up, they still defeat the two admirals with the lower end of high-diff. If Marco takes one alone while the other three overwhelm the lone admiral, it's a mid-diff fight.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Mar 23, 2016)

Admiral Duo takes it very high difficulty 

These two are very close in power, they have haki/logia defence that is very hard to break through 

Also we have seen that despite their hatred for one another, they are extremely well coordinated.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 23, 2016)

Akainu doesn't have an elemental advantage over Sabo so much rather than his fruit is just outright superior and more powerful.

OT neither Akainu nor Kiji are taking 2 FMs at the same time.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyway I'm not sure why the sequence of events in Akainu's pursuit of Luffy is so hard to understand

- Akainu attacks Jimbe and Luffy but is stopped by Marco and Vista
- The WB pirates try to stop Akainu but he gets past them before being stopped by Marco again (Luffy and jimbe hadn't moved at this point so there's no 'running away' from Akainu here)
- Whitebeard quakes his ass underground
- Akainu emerges and resumes his pursuit
- After stomping everyone in his path he is stopped by Marco and co.
- Marines join the fight, Akainu beats Curiel and makes it past the WB Pirates
- Coby, and well, Shanks stop him from reaching Luffy

Doesn't take a fuckton of reading comprehension.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 23, 2016)

Tenma said:


> Akainu doesn't have an elemental advantage over Sabo so much rather than his fruit is just outright superior and more powerful.
> 
> OT neither Akainu nor Kiji are taking 2 FMs at the same time.



Yes it does. >_> The Mera cannot harm Akainu and Akainu can burn the Mera just like any normal person.

That's the biggest elemental advantage you can get.  

Sabo has this same advantage over Kuzan.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 23, 2016)

It's definitely an elemental advantage. Akainu even talks about the relationship between the two abilities from Ace's carelessness as a type of Logia. I mean, it's not like Kizaru's lasers would have done anything there. If Akainu went out of his way to make the distinction, then I don't see what kind of argument there is. You're able to twist it however much you want, but that doesn't change what happened in the manga.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 23, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Yes it does. >_> The Mera cannot harm Akainu and Akainu can burn the Mera just like any normal person.
> 
> That's the biggest elemental advantage you can get.
> 
> Sabo has this same advantage over Kuzan.



How do you know the Mera cannot harm Akainu?

Not sure where this whole concept of elemental advantage came from anyway, Akainu said his fruit was superior because it was even hotter than fire and they were on different planes of power, while Oda outright said the Magu was the stronger version of the Mera.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Mar 23, 2016)

The two Admirals are individually stronger than any of their opposition but the odds are stacked too far against them. They'd give the team of four a genuinely difficult battle but lose more times than not.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 23, 2016)

Tenma said:


> Anyway I'm not sure why the sequence of events in Akainu's pursuit of Luffy is so hard to understand
> 
> - Akainu attacks Jimbe and Luffy but is stopped by Marco and Vista
> - The WB pirates try to stop Akainu but he gets past them before being stopped by Marco again (Luffy and jimbe hadn't moved at this point so there's no 'running away' from Akainu here)
> ...



Hadn't read the arc in a while, but my point still stands.

At no point was Marco stopping Akainu for a *significant amount of time on his own*.

So Itachi's point of Marco* stalling an admiral on his own while the other three gang up on the other admiral* is insane. I mean, look at what an admiral level marine like Old Garp did to Marco. You can't possibly think that Akainu is significantly weaker.

And I've stated the fact a thousand times, but I'll do it again. Both Marco and Vista failed to do any damage with a direct sneak attack. If the general belief is that Marco is the strongest from team 2, how are they going to even damage Akainu?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> At no point was Marco stopping Akainu for a *significant amount of time on his own*.



Because Whitebeard interrupted and then the commanders started to fight Akainu when he appeared again. And there's absolutely nothing suggesting that Akainu gained any type of advantage over Marco (exclusively). 



> So Itachi's point of Marco* stalling an admiral on his own while the other three gang up on the other admiral* is insane. I mean, look at what an admiral level marine like Old Garp did to Marco. You can't possibly think that Akainu is significantly weaker.



Garp is the epitome of physical monster unlike Akainu. Akainu's feats of physical strength and speed don't come anywhere close to Garp's, so there's no reason why I should think he's capable of swatting Marco aside in the same fashion. They have different sets of abilities, where most of Akainu's ability lies in his fruit. So yeah, Akainu is significantly weaker than Garp as far as physical abilities go. Also, it's not like Garp's punch did anything to Marco in the grand scheme of things; it just forced him to not attempt flying up again because of how pointless that'd be.

Don't see what's insane about it. It's more insane to make a physical comparison between Akainu/Garp and somehow assume they're on the same tier in that respect. They might be on the same tier as overall combatants, but that doesn't mean they have close to the same amount of proficiency in certain abilities.

It's more likely that Akainu/Marco are comparable and on the same tier in physical stats.



> And I've stated the fact a thousand times, but I'll do it again. Both Marco and Vista failed to do any damage with a direct sneak attack.



That wasn't actually a sneak attack like you're implying. Dude, Akainu would have to be an idiot if he didn't see Marco/Vista, as they were coming straight toward him and told Jinbei to duck. Regarding the "not being damaged" part, we need to look at the complete picture and dim areas that are clearly there. As for the first part, Akainu's response and expression would have to be worth something at the very least, assuming we leave any type of damage out for the sake of the argument. You can easily visualize that he was visibly disturbed and showed a level of discomfort. If their attacks meant nothing to him, there's no reason to even mention it; however, that's the important part  and indicates that Marco/Vista are considered a threat to him, seeing he faced the weaker commanders not too long before that point and never felt threatened enough to mention any level of individual power until their interference. For the latter part to be discussed, we still need to know the mechanics of Haki and how that works alongside Logia defenses, but I'd be lying if I gave you some reasoning without backing it up with facts. If you want to know my take on it (just an observation that isn't fact), I think Akainu used a large amount of Haki to supplement his Logia defense for protection from the combination attack. Because we now know Haki is considered a finite source that one can use too much of, it explains how Akainu didn't sense Whitebeard coming and got easily connected with.



> If the general belief is that Marco is the strongest from team 2, how are they going to even damage Akainu?



Even though Marco is the strongest one on Team 2, his main specialty is defense and skill in CQC, but the admirals also have good defense - albeit not nearly as good as Marco's - but it is still good enough to make Marco's attacks less effective with the extra layer of defense and mastery over their element. However, that doesn't remove Marco as a threat and someone who can fight an admiral for a long period of time. But that's where Doflamingo, Sabo and maybe even Jack come in. 

I'm not sure why some posters get the impression that Marco can't damage the admirals, anyway. They have to work just as hard to exhaust his regeneration, not to mention the fact that he's extremely mobile and doesn't even need to touch the ground that's full of their element.


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 24, 2016)

Marco stalling an Admiral for a long time doesn't seem very realistic, not when he got obliterated by Blackbeard.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Marco stalling an Admiral for a long time doesn't seem very realistic, not when he got obliterated by Blackbeard.



Not even stall... Marco would give any admiral one crazy fight. 
The specifics of that battle with Teach aren't available yet, so we shouldn't jump to conclusions. But I reckon the admirals would have fared the same as Marco or worse, anyway.


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 24, 2016)

What do you mean by "crazy fight" ?

Marco wouldn't give Akainu anything more than high-low difficulty.

Akainu would beats Marco + Vista at the same time no doubt about it, I'd go as far as to say that he'd also beats Marco + Jozu.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> What do you mean by "crazy fight" ?
> 
> Marco wouldn't give Akainu anything more than high-low difficulty.
> 
> Akainu would beats Marco + Vista at the same time no doubt about it, I'd go as far as to say that he'd also beats Marco + Jozu.



By crazy fight, I mean that Marco would give the admirals solid high-diff (high-mid) at the very least, depending on the admiral we're talking about. In fact, Kizaru should be much closer, while I see Marco defeating Fujitora more often than not. And Akainu isn't beating Marco and Vista; that's preposterous. Akainu beating Marco and Jozu was even something you disagreed with.


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 24, 2016)

You're overrating Marco a lot.

There's not a single reason to assume that Kizaru is weaker than Kuzan/Akainu by a significant margin, they're a trio for a reason and there's way more evidence of Akainu being far stronger than Marco than there is for Marco being very close to Kizaru's lvl.

Marco isn't beating Fujitora more often than not, he would loses to him 10 times out of 10 most likely, same shit for Greenbull honestly, nothing put him on Admiral lvl, not when he was powerless in front of a badly injured Akainu while having significant help from his crewmates.

Akainu would totally defeat Marco and Vista, Oda wouldn't have drawn them failing to injure Akainu or to stop him from fodderizing Curiel in front of them.

Any Admiral would defeat Marco, the likes of Akainu and Aokiji would defeat Marco + Vista for sure too.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> While I see Marco defeating Fujitora





Hope is fleeting.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

We went from admiral level being right after yonko level, to admiral level being right after yonko first mate level.

I wouldn't be surprised if Itachi wrote that DD and Fujitora are equals at this point.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 24, 2016)

Coruscation said:


> The two Admirals could potentially take it. Mostly because they are Logia and the enemies don't have much hax. If this was, for example, Fujitora and Sengoku, I doubt they could win. Parasite is really all the offensive hax there is and I don't see that doing anything to Akainu or Aokiji. Akainu could melt the strings and Aokiji could freeze them, making them brittle and breaking them -- or just freeze the air around him as the strings are coming in, stopping them just like he stopped DD's strings from reaching Smoker.
> 
> So the issue is the team of 4's ability to put the Admirals down. Jack and Marco are endurance monsters, not offense. Sabo is well balanced but it took him 10 minutes to put away Burgess while basically smashing the fuck out of him the whole time. Doflamingo has offense that can be pretty lethal but I don't think his strings are that great against those two since, again, they both have ways to counter his attacks coming in. Meanwhile both Admirals have extremely high offensive capabilities and lethality. Add in Awakening and it gets even more problematic. The opposing team shouldn't be underestimated, but an injured Akainu could fight Marco, Vista and the other commanders by himself so it's clear that a 2v1 against probably any combination here is within an Admiral's capability to handle reasonably well.



Lol whut. Akainu never fought them by himself he had the half of the Marine forces, just read the manga chapter where Bb vs. Sengoku + Garp happened, it says that marines are splitting their forces in two for both Wb and Bb pirates

Not to mention Akainu wasn't the only one that injured, Marco take 4 laser shots with Kairoseki, and Garp's punch at that time, Marco was figthing non stop without resting unlike Akainu rested in 2 chapters at underground


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 24, 2016)

Tenma said:


> Anyway I'm not sure why the sequence of events in Akainu's pursuit of Luffy is so hard to understand
> 
> - Akainu attacks Jimbe and Luffy but is stopped by Marco and Vista
> - The WB pirates try to stop Akainu but he gets past them before being stopped by Marco again (Luffy and jimbe hadn't moved at this point so there's no 'running away' from Akainu here)
> ...



Akainu never made it past them. No one ever stopped Akainu from reaching Luffy. Coby stopped him because he wanted to stop the fighting in general, not save Luffy, and Akainu was nowhere near Luffy.

Akainu was nowhere close to Law's submarine at any point. Kizaru was the one chasing them down. Akainu was right where he was when the WB pirates first stopped him. Just compare the backgrounds of relevant parts:


You see Akainu is right next to the encircling wall.  You can also see that the pirates are still standing firmly in front of him, preventing him from advancing.


Law's submarine is out beyond the bay, where the ice doesn't even reach.

Akainu never got past the WB pirates and never took up his chase of Luffy again at all. He just kept fighting them while Kizaru was the one who went after Luffy. I don't know where the notion that Akainu did came from on this forum. Probably from some particularly Admiral happy person.

*EDIT*: I think I may have been wrong about the exact place Akainu was in. He might be outside the outer walls. But the point is that he was in the same place the whole time, not where exactly that place was. He never took up the chase of Luffy again and never got past his enemies. He simply fought the Whitebeard pirates in a big brawl while Kizaru was the one taking up the chase.


----------



## giantbiceps (Mar 24, 2016)

Marco + Sabo > Akainu
Jack + Mingo > Aokiji

No more need to be said


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Tenma said:


> How do you know the Mera cannot harm Akainu?
> 
> Not sure where this whole concept of elemental advantage came from anyway, Akainu said his fruit was superior because it was even hotter than fire and they were on different planes of power, while Oda outright said the Magu was the stronger version of the Mera.



Because the Mera's power is fire and Akainu cannot be burned by fire.  

That is unless Sabo gets to the next stage and turns his flames blue which can be much hotter than normal flames and would be one hell of a speed boost along with it. Assuming that Akainu's magma is around 2,000 °C, the hottest flame at 5,000 °C would burn his face off. 

His fruit is molten rock.

It has far more in common to normal earth than it does fire. >_> 

That's why it can be frozen and holds no advantage over Kuzan.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

Fire > Magma when it comes to fight Ice


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 24, 2016)

Im with Erkan. Should be a stomp in team 2's favour. Marco is giving them very high by himself and Sab isn't far behind.


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 24, 2016)

Marco as Amol said can easily stall an admiral long enough for the trio to gangbang the other admiral and then help Marco.
Marco took a gauntlet of admirals in MF and tons of fodders nd his regen still wasn't exhausted.

@Vlad
If you really think Marco can't stall enough a signle admiral while DD,Jack and Sabo beat the other admiral then you're simply wanking admirals to the next level or downplaying the trio/Marco.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Marco as Amol said can easily stall an admiral long enough for the trio to gangbang the other admiral and then help Marco.
> Marco took a gauntlet of admirals in MF and tons of fodders nd his regen still wasn't exhausted.
> 
> @Vlad
> If you really think Marco can't stall enough a signle admiral while DD,Jack and Sabo beat the other admiral then you're simply wanking admirals to the next level or downplaying the trio/Marco.



Vlad is the definition of a wanker in denial.

What do you think?


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 24, 2016)

Team2 decisively. Marco gives high to very high difficulty to either of the team1 admirals by himself. Jack should be able to give high difficulty too. Doflamingo should be able to give mid(high) difficulty. Same goes for Sabo, except that if he faces Kuzan it coud go to high difficulty too because of favorable match-up. There is no way in hell 2 admirals can defeat 4 people who can individually give them high difficulty. They'd go down after a mid-high diff fight at best


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't see the Admirals taking it as easy as some people pretend them to do.

With Jozu the pirates definitely take it. S1 is a toss up.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Mar 24, 2016)

Team 2 almost certainly wins, if Jack's on Marco's level or a little weaker. If he is only Doffy-level the team will probably lose.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 24, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> If you really think Marco can't stall enough a signle admiral while DD,Jack and Sabo beat the other admiral then you're simply wanking admirals to the next level or downplaying the trio/Marco.



Totally depends on how many supernova's will it take to take down a Yonko,how close those fights would be & how strong they will be when they fight one. 

What happened to Kid-Appo-Hawkins alliance? They got defeated? How strong were they compared to Yonko crews? 

DD has nothing on an Admiral. Neither durability,offense or speed. His heavily wanked parasites won't do shit to either of them. Before you say awakening its also possible Admirals have it too. That's an entire skill set we still haven't seen.

Jack is going down in few chapters. Who will beat him? How strong he will be ranked in a Yonko crew then? Whoever beats him will definitely be calamity level so at least Jozu level. Can Kaido's three calamities take him on & beat him? 

Only Sabo is the closesest person here to an Admiral & even his fruit is at disadvantage. 


No one is downplaying anything. But it sure as hell seems like people wank the fuck out of few characters to fit their narrative. Its foolish to judge absolute top tiers currently. We see new characters emerging & their awesome feats . We overrate them & wank the hell out of them while totally neglecting the fact that we have yet to see a Top tiers full strength.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

I have the feeling that Jack is on admiral level, in that case Jack & Sabo can destroy Aokiji while Doffy & Marco can stall Akainu for a while... likely less than an hour


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 24, 2016)

> If you really think Marco can't stall enough a signle admiral while DD,Jack and Sabo beat the other admiral then you're simply wanking admirals to the next level or downplaying the trio/Marco.


If by stalling you mean "surviving" then sure he can, but he definitely wouldn't be able to stop Akainu from getting past him and helping Kuzan.

Akainu would easily overpower him and send him fly somewhere.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

Marco has 99 lives

Dude is like Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> You're overrating Marco a lot.
> 
> There's not a single reason to assume that Kizaru is weaker than Kuzan/Akainu by a significant margin, they're a trio for a reason and there's way more evidence of Akainu being far stronger than Marco than there is for Marco being very close to Kizaru's lvl.
> 
> ...



Significant margin? That's not what I have implied in the slightest; they're small margins. Aokiji is the only one I can potentially see defeating Marco with high-mid difficulty due to his abilities. Akainu is around high-mid to high-high, with Kizaru being around high-high to extreme. And what do you mean by "admiral level" when you say that, exactly? Anyone who can give a solid high-diff fight to someone is pretty much on the level of that person they're facing. 

Either way, you also forget that Akainu had half of the marine forces assisting him against the pirates, so it's a moot point to even assume Akainu had been taking them on alone. Maybe he took them on for a short amount of time before the reinforcements arrived, but there's no way to determine such. Marco/Vista were canonically the only threats to Akainu with Jozu taken down and not participating. Additionally, we can't just call Marco powerless when we don't know the surrounding details of Curiel's defeat. For all we know, Marco could have been preoccupied with the surrounding forces that were assisting Akainu, while Curiel - who is helpless before Akainu's power - gets instantly fodderized as anyone would imagine. And Marco must clash with Akainu in that instance to prevent such, anyway. He's not an offensive specialist and shines more in defense, though it doesn't rule out that he's a threat to Akainu.

Akainu isn't far above Marco in any world. They're on the same level as shown in canon.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

One of the final villains is on the same level as a yonko first mate.

Wew lad


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Akainu would easily overpower him and send him fly somewhere.



Pssh. Never even happened in canon. Akainu was bloodlusted, was fixated on killing Luffy and still couldn't get past Marco. You speak as if Akainu can send Marco flying like Garp had done, even though Garp is Garp and shouldn't be compared to someone much weaker than him in the physical department.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

It's funny, because out of Marco and Akainu, who is the one shown to send multiple other top tiers flying?

Oh yea... Marco.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> One of the final villains is on the same level as a yonko first mate.
> 
> Wew lad



How is that hard to believe when Prime Whitebeard was leagues above the rest and Marco being his FM? And Marco's feats support it. 

Just common sense, dude. I fail to see anything that suggests Marco can't give Akainu at least a solid high-diff fight. That puts him on the same level.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> It's funny, because out of Marco and Akainu, who is the one shown to send multiple other top tiers flying?
> 
> Oh yea... Marco.



Basically this, too. Yet it's just accepted that the admirals can brush aside Marco when Garp was the only person who did such in canon, and his specialties are completely different in relation to C3.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> It's funny, because out of Marco and Akainu, who is the one shown to send multiple other top tiers flying?
> 
> Oh yea... Marco.



Oh you mean he tackled high tiers when they weren't fighting him? 

Oh, and if you're counting attacks on unaware opponents, then let's count Marco getting blitzed by Onigumo, *a vice admiral*!

The second Marco faced an admiral level opponent head on, who was taking shit seriously, he got blitzed and knocked the fuck back.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

Akainu has country durability


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Oh you mean he tackled high tiers when they weren't fighting him?
> 
> Oh, and if you're counting attacks on unaware opponents, then let's count Marco getting blitzed by Onigumo, *a vice admiral*!
> 
> The second Marco faced an admiral level opponent head on, who was taking shit seriously, he got blitzed and knocked the fuck back.



........................

I'm not even going to dignify this post with an actual response.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> ........................
> 
> I'm not even going to dignify this post with an actual response.



Not an argument.

Anyway, you're the people saying a yonko first commander is as strong as a fleet admiral and one of the final villains in the series, so I rest my case


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 24, 2016)

Akainu never send flying someone like Kizaru or Aokiji though...


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Oh you mean he tackled high tiers when they weren't fighting him?
> 
> Oh, and if you're counting attacks on unaware opponents, then let's count Marco getting blitzed by Onigumo, *a vice admiral*!
> 
> The second Marco faced an admiral level opponent head on, who was taking shit seriously, he got blitzed and knocked the fuck back.



1. Garp is an actual specialist in CQC unlike the admirals. Their feats don't come anywhere close to his own. If you think their feats do, please enlighten me with this information. As it stands, Marco/C3 are comparable in physical stats, and that's giving the admirals massive benefit of the doubt when Marco is the only one of them that has truly shined in these areas. 

2. Marco was getting tag-teamed by Kizaru and Onigumo while fixated on reaching Whitebeard after watching him fall to his knees. Not to mention the fact that Onigumo wielded seastone of all things: something that would also screw over the admirals if they had been in such a predicament.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

2 Marco = Akainu


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Not an argument.
> 
> Anyway, you're the people saying a yonko first commander is as strong as a fleet admiral and one of the final villains in the series, so I rest my case



Sabo's final opponent, you mean


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 24, 2016)

Garp is Gold Roger level, not C3.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Also the fact that BB with his whole crew didn't want to face Akainu.

Meanwhile, just a year later, they  *completely destroyed Marco with all of WB's forces backing him*.

Even if BB and his crew tripled their strength(which seems unlikely from Burgess's showing), that "canon fact" is not the best of showing for Marco, is it ?


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

3 Marco = Garp


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Not an argument.
> 
> Anyway, you're the people saying a yonko first commander is as strong as a fleet admiral and one of the *final villains in the series*, so I rest my case



Please show me where this is stated.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> Sabo's final opponent, you mean



Literally has been set up as Luffy's mortal enemy , along with BB, ever since Ace's death. The reading comprehension in this board


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Also the fact that BB with his whole crew didn't want to face Akainu.
> 
> Meanwhile, just a year later, they  *completely destroyed Marco with all of WB's forces backing him*.
> 
> Even if BB and his crew tripled their strength(which seems unlikely from Burgess's showing), that "canon fact" is not the best of showing for Marco, is it ?



Your Akainu fanboyism is sick.

1 year is a whole new level at all, not to mention, BB had no gain with fighting a Marine admiral, while he had to beat remaining WB pirates for taking the whole quarter of New World as its ruler, remaining WB pirates were the only power to stop him from being a Yonko back then, while Akainu was not.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

The admirals are straw hats material


----------



## GucciBandana (Mar 24, 2016)

this is ridiculous, Marco hasn't even show the capability to damage a top tier, and people are talking about he's close to Akainu.
Marco has so many showings put him significantly below any admiral, such as blind sided by Onigumo, not able to restrain Squardo right away with a sneak attack, unable to damage Akainu together with Vista, seemingly took some degree of damage already by the time Luffy and his ID crew showed up, took him and the whole WB crew minus Jozu plus Croc to stop an injured Akainu, then recently stated suffered an "overwhelming defeat" against Teach just confirms this.

anybody who believes Marco is comparable to Akainu is clearly only looking at his best feats and ignoring the overall picture, by the same logic Carrot is comparable to Zoro.

Akainu is not only stronger than Marco, but portrayed as somebody who can fight a crew with similar strength as the WB remnants by himself, twice, so he's significantly above Marco, who has extremely unimpressive damage dealing feats for a high high tier.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez is using shit points and false hype.

He brings up two situations and points them out at being the same while they are not.

BB had nothing to gain from fighting Akainu, only something to lose.

Meanwhile fighting Marco a year later (Where all his crew was much stronger.) He had a yonko position the gain and much less to lose. 

... I mean... wtf...

I can't even think of a way to reply to this... it's just THAT bad... ...


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Literally has been set up as Luffy's mortal enemy , along with BB, ever since Ace's death. The reading comprehension in this board



Luffy never fights against Marines at the end of the arc, and he had no final arc Marine boss so far, I doubt that it will be change. Marines are just pawns in this game, Luffy's goal is being the PK, and a pirate beating Marine means absolutely nothing, all Luffy has to do is stalemating with them or surviving them, which he can easily do. Marines aren't an obstacle for being an PK, pirates are. 

I doubt Roger defeated Garp for being PK, he just stalemated with him just as he says before. But he actually defeated WB with giving him a huge chest scar.

Sabo on the other hand, didn't join the war, and he has to do something about Ace, more importantly, he is a Revo, if a Revolutionary beats up a Marine Admiral, that's a completely different message, unlike Pirate beating a Marine thing (which is almost meaningless.)


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Also the fact that BB with his whole crew didn't want to face Akainu.
> 
> Meanwhile, just a year later, they  *completely destroyed Marco with all of WB's forces backing him*.
> 
> Even if BB and his crew tripled their strength(which seems unlikely from Burgess's showing), that "canon fact" is not the best of showing for Marco, is it ?



Just a year? You speak as if that's a little amount of time. That's one year since Marineford, so Teach had more mastery over his powers.  And of course an emperor's crew would prevail in that case. Marco took Whitebeard's position, didn't replace his own, had a weakened version of Jozu and had still been short of Ace/Thatch. They were quite a broken crew that faced an emperor's crew. There's not enough information to judge this scene, anyway. Rather than jumping to conclusions, we should wait until Marco actually shows up. 

And Teach is an opportunist. All they wanted was their ship. There would be absolutely no point in trying to negotiate with Akainu in that type of situation. They'd possibly lose the ship and perhaps suffer casualties, not to mention that it was not too long after Marineford: a weaker version of Teach compared to the one that had faced Marco.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Literally has been set up as Luffy's mortal enemy , along with BB, ever since Ace's death. The reading comprehension in this board



Oh? And the REAL heads the the WG just completely shits on him like a common underling means nothing does it?

Please teach me this reading comprehension.

What drug do i need to buy?


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

No-one fights Akainu without being forced unless his name is Monkey D. Luffy


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Please show me where this is stated.



He killed the main protagonists brother and is the leader of the marine force. Doesn't take a genius to figure it out.

If the leader of the marines gets defeated early on in the story, there's no purpose to having marines around as antagonists because they will never pose a threat again.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> He killed the main protagonists brother and is the leader of the marine force. Doesn't take a genius to figure it out.



Please show me where it is stated.

Want me the show you were Akainu gets owned by his superiors and he loses so much face?

I can, but i'm pretty sure i don't need too. >_>


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

Unless Kizaru becomes the new marine leader and final marine villain


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Oh? And the REAL heads the the WG just completely shits on him like a common underling means nothing does it?
> 
> Please teach me this reading comprehension.
> 
> What drug do i need to buy?



Now that's much more speculative than what I said. Spandan shat on CP9, even though he was weaker than a regular marine.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Now that's much more speculative than what I said. Spandan shat on CP9, even though he was weaker than a regular marine.



:lmfao

Spandan didn't do shit to any of the CP9, they scared the shit out of him.  

Comparing another shitty underling compared to the people who make all the decisions is also laughable. 

Guess Dragon is also a high tier.

He has an army, why does he need to be strong? 

Got any other one time situations to bring up?

The Spandan of the top of the WG are the CDs.

Who we all know are just figure heads.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> :lmfao
> 
> Spandan didn't do shit to any of the CP9, they scared the shit out of him.
> 
> ...



His cowardice was a personality trait, he still had authority over C9 while being completely unimpressive combat wise.

You're assuming everyone in authority will act cowardly when dealing with strong characters


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

I would low diff Spandan if he was in real life


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> His cowardice was a personality trait, he still had authority over C9 while being completely unimpressive combat wise.
> 
> You're assuming everyone in authority will act cowardly when dealing with strong characters



Your implying that the 7 people above Akainu are all fking weakings that won't fight at all. 

Sabo has been shown to be the one that does stuff for Ace.

He got his fruit, he feels the most guilty and has the most to make up for, NOT Luffy. 

Akainu is just another underling of an underling of the real bigs.

Akainu can and would be replaced in a second if he fked up. Guess what that means? If Akainu falls, the WG does not. They simply replace him and start again. Do i need to remind you how quickly they replaced two fking admirals?

Go on, PLEASE just say that the FA cannot be so easily replaced coz someone of his strength cannot be found so easily. PLEASE just completely contradict everything you are saying i'm begging you. 

Luffy has greater things to do at the end of the manga than settle Vendettas.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Your implying that the 7 people above Akainu are all fking weakings that won't fight at all.
> 
> Sabo has been shown to be the one that does stuff for Ace.
> 
> ...



I just proved with Spandam that authority figures aren't necessarily stronger than their underlings


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

Akainu > All the Gorosei combined 

Still weaker than Kizaru tho


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

When is this damn chapter out?

I wanna understand Jack's strenght to get if I need to reconsider the outcome of this fight


----------



## GucciBandana (Mar 24, 2016)

Marine Admirals have been labelled as "WG's greatest military asset" many times, so unless the Gorosei had been an Admiral sometimes in their life, then they get no combat hype. Kong does thou, he is very likely an Admiral at some point of his life, since all other FA like Akainu and Sengoku were an Admiral once.
but according to the aging effect on combat ability in the OP verse, and Kong was a FA before Sengoku was, there's almost no chance that Kong is stronger than Akainu at this point of the story.

Akainu is 1 of the strongest individual within the WG right now.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

@Juvia

Spandam
King Riku
Nefertari Cobra
Majority of world nobles we've seen

Just off the top of my head all had underlings stronger than they were.

I now realize that you can't argue for shit, so I see no point in doing it any further, good day.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

Akainu is WG's strongest most likely


----------



## GucciBandana (Mar 24, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> When is this damn chapter out?
> 
> I wanna understand Jack's strenght to get if I need to reconsider the outcome of this fight



next week, Oda took a break this week.
calling it, Jack will either be dealt quickly by the 5 monsters on Zou together, or 1 on 1 Zoro while everybody else go their own way.
proving again current top half SNs are Yonko top commanders tier already.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

Jack will sink the Island IMO


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> @Juvia
> 
> Spandam
> King Riku
> ...



Did you literally just mention two kings and the Nobles... really?

People BORN into their positions?

REALLY! 

Yes you are right, i cannot argue against such stupidity. 

I am at a loss here.

Congrats at figuring that out. 

Fk even that fking Spandan was born into his fking position.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

So? Your argument was against authority figures, some were born into the positions, others politically maneuvered themselves in there. Where are you getting the inclination that the Gorosei members had to physically fight their way to the top?


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> So? Your argument was against authority figures, some were born into the positions, others politically maneuvered themselves in there. Where are you getting the inclination that the Gorosei members had to physically fight their way to the top?



Because they are the literal TOP of the WG.

The ones that make every decision.

The ones that give authority to raise islands to the ground and NO ONE can say anything against them. 

They are the ones that protect the CD and pretty much 99.9999 of the world fears them because the Gorosei demands it.

These are the people that make the WG move.

But most of all... BECAUSE THIS IS A FUCKING FIGHTING MANGA!


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Because they are the literal TOP of the WG.
> 
> The ones that make every decision.
> 
> ...



Yes, and King Riku controlled a kingdom that had fighters stronger than him.

Nefertari Cobra controlled a kingdom that had fighters stronger than him.

Neptune controlled an island that had fighters stronger than him. 

All of these leaders could start wars and decimate islands if they wanted.

But, as you say



Juvia. said:


> THIS IS A FUCKING FIGHTING MANGA!



So why were these leaders weaker than the some of the fighters in the territory they were ruling?

Why, by your logic, can't this be applied to the Gorosei as well?


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Yes, and King Riku controlled a kingdom that had fighters stronger than him.
> 
> Nefertari Cobra controlled a kingdom that had fighters stronger than him.
> 
> ...



...

Far are FAR more leaders stronger than their underlings.

Why the fk does this logic not apply to the fking Gorosei... You know... a group with a pretty fking big fuck off number.  

The WG clearly have secrets we don't fking know about yet.

Just like EVERY OTHER fighting manga, the last piece of the puzzle will present it's self last.

As for the fk tard saying the admirals are the strongest military asset, i may just like to point out two words. *Military Asset*

On more just to make sure you got it. *Military*


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Not really, even the village leaders back in EB weren't strong fighters 

At least we've established that it's up to complete speculation if Gorosei are strong fighters 

Whereas Akainu is an actual leader of a military force, has amazing combat feats, battle reputation and hype, and is one of the main antagonists of the series.

[YOUTUBE]6OSEKdQS90U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Yes, and King Riku controlled a kingdom that had fighters stronger than him.
> 
> Nefertari Cobra controlled a kingdom that had fighters stronger than him.
> 
> ...



You're arguing with a fucking dumbass, I mean you'd have to be really fucking stupid to not think Akainu, the guy who fisted Luffy's brother right in front of his face, caused him the most pain and the current Fleet Admiral is not gonna be the one Admiral Luffy will punish the fuck out of at EoS.

You gotta be blind to not see this setup.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> .



Akainu gets fired and the other Admirals have to hunt him down and destroy him.

Oh such leader.

Much wow.

What power he holds. 

Akainu is nothing more than a dog that does as he's told.

Oh dog, i wonder where i got that from.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia SpiRo ' s faces are prohibited


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> You're arguing with a fucking dumbass, I mean you'd have to be really fucking stupid to not think Akainu, the guy who fisted Luffy's brother right in front of his face, caused him the most pain and the current Fleet Admiral is not gonna be the one Admiral Luffy will punish the fuck out of at EoS.
> 
> You gotta be blind to not see this setup.



Ye, I thought that was obvious. 

I was trying to see from his point of logic and I believe I proved my point even with what he was trying to bring up, but I guess it's pointless


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> You're arguing with a fucking dumbass, I mean you'd have to be really fucking stupid to not think Akainu, the guy who fisted Luffy's brother right in front of his face, caused him the most pain and the current Fleet Admiral is not gonna be the one Admiral Luffy will punish the fuck out of at EoS.
> 
> You gotta be blind to not see this setup.



The fucking moron that asks the question. "If one yonko crew joins another will they be stronger than another yonko crew?" is calling me a dumbass? 

Now i've heard it all.  

Keep making me laugh with your stupid ass questions.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 24, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> The fucking moron that asks the question. "If one yonko crew joins another will they be stronger than another yonko crew?" is calling me a dumbass?
> 
> Now i've heard it all.
> 
> Keep making me laugh with your stupid ass questions.



Yeah, stay dumb with your horseshit opinions, cunt


----------



## Yuki (Mar 24, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Yeah, stay dumb with your horseshit opinions, cunt



"If Marco and the rest of the WB Pirates join the RH Pirates. Would they be stronger than another yonko crew."


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 24, 2016)

This thread's admiral wank is up there with my Shanks wank in its prime. The Shanks wank is warranted unlike the admiral wank, however.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 24, 2016)

Shanks > Akainu


----------



## Shanks (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, if you replace the dou with Shanks and Dragon, then they might have a chance and that's a big 'might'. As it stand, Admirals gets gang banged and rape side ways.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2016)

Josh said:


> Well, if you replace the dou with Shanks and Dragon, then they might have a chance and that's a big 'might'. As it stand, Admirals gets gang banged and rape side ways.



L-lewd.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Mar 24, 2016)

King Itachi said:


> This thread's admiral wank is up there with my Shanks wank in its prime.* The Shanks wank is warranted unlike the admiral wank, however.*



This coming from you


----------



## gold ace (Mar 24, 2016)

Anyone who thinks the duo wins this must be crazy....

I can't even imagine off throwing his awakening around, Marco blitzing around throwing kicks and regenning any damage he takes, Jack blindsiding the fuck out of people, or w/e the hell he does, and sabo throwing his flames around and throwing some hakified pipes, ALL at the same time....


----------



## Shanks (Mar 25, 2016)

gold ace said:


> Anyone who thinks the duo wins this must be crazy....
> 
> I can't even imagine off throwing his awakening around, Marco blitzing around throwing kicks and regenning any damage he takes, Jack blindsiding the fuck out of people, or w/e the hell he does, and sabo throwing his flames around and throwing some hakified pipes, ALL at the same time....



- snip -

Seems like people believe the red dog is hot shit around this part.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Mar 25, 2016)

Too bad we'd never get to see this lineup taking on two admirals in canon. 
As far as I'm concerned, though, Oda would write Marco and Sabo giving Akainu and Aokiji an amazing fight. Greater end of high-diff, I'd say~ Current Sabo and Marco are the two guys closest to the admirals. They're basically right on their level. Sabo will be even stronger than them in coming arcs.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow, saying nerds like to Jack off is flaming? Oh well, I'm heading to the bath house then


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 25, 2016)

I totally think the Admirals wins by the way.

Akainu would totally defeat Jack + Doflamingo + Sabo in a 3 on 1 fight.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 25, 2016)

İf akainu beats up Jack +Dof i would never read one piece manga again, the guy was running away from  Marco + Vista and his perfect equal Aokiji stopped by Jozu alone


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 25, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> I totally think the Admirals wins by the way.
> 
> Akainu would totally defeat Jack + Doflamingo + Sabo in a 3 on 1 fight.



He gets high diffed by this team at worst, Sabo without mera is still Doffy level


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 25, 2016)

> running away from Marco + Vista


Lmaooooo


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 25, 2016)

Someone post that manga page , akainu was right front of ace and luffy then you cant see him after marco's involment


----------



## giantbiceps (Mar 25, 2016)

Current Sabo alone gives Akainu high-diff. Sabo + Law should be able to beat him comfortably.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 25, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> Current Sabo alone gives Akainu high-diff.



By base stats you mean? Plus only a bit of advantage from mera?


----------



## giantbiceps (Mar 25, 2016)

>only a bit of advantage


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 25, 2016)

You know mera attacks won't work on Saka right?

He can only use it for support


----------



## monkey d ace (Mar 25, 2016)

Marco gives any1 of them high diff
Sabo gives akainu low/mid diff. aokigi mid/high diff.
Doffy gives mid diff
Current assumption, Jack ~ Doffy so mid diff.

This is probably the only matchup I can see the admirals winning!
Marco+sabo vs akainu (1 barely high and 1 below mid)
Doffy+jack vs aokigi (2 solid mid diff opponents)


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 25, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> You know mera attacks won't work on Saka right?
> 
> He can only use it for support



It should be also defensive, not only faster.

Mera user has extra resistance to heat, for example, non-Mera user Sabo would get 15 burning damage, while Mera Sabo will take 5 burning damage, that's a big difference.

Ace tried to clash with Akainu directly, and he just get his hand burn, nothing anything lethal until Akainu jumped on Luffy to kill and Ace sacrificed his life for it.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah of course


----------



## Shanks (Mar 25, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> You know mera attacks won't work on Saka right?
> 
> He can only use it for support



In the final war, Sabo is going to burn Akainu's ass and making him shit magma pancake for the rest of his life while in impel down. Dragon will of course be at the top of world gov by then.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 25, 2016)

Technically he'll be cuff with seastones, so shitting magma pancake might be a little difficult


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 26, 2016)

Akainu will get his ass beaten by Sabo so


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Mar 27, 2016)

Pretty equal I reckon.

Akainu is Yonko material. And Aokiji is everything that Fujitora should be but fails to be.

The 4's got the numbers but none of them has the Rayleigh/Zoro vibe.

I'd give it to the Admirals. Aokiji dies with them. And Akainu passes out but survives.

With Jozu the group wins tho.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 27, 2016)

NUMBA1TROLL said:


> And Akainu passes out but survives.



 

Isnt it the same


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 27, 2016)

Josh said:


> In the final war, Sabo is going to burn Akainu's ass and making him shit magma pancake for the rest of his life while in impel down. Dragon will of course be at the top of world gov by then.



Sabo is never beating Akainu.

Never.

Get that into your head.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 27, 2016)

Sabo beating Akainu will be the most epic fight in the entire series, probably it will be at the same level with Luffy vs. Blackbeard.


----------



## cry77 (Mar 27, 2016)

Doflamingo is the weak link here. It depends on if Marco and Sabo can take out an admiral before the other one takes out Doflamingo, leaving Jack alone to fight a losing battle. 

Could go either way. 
With Jozu added the quintet wins handily. 3 top tiers (possibly 4 if Jack is one as well)  and 2 (very) high tiers is too much, even for 2 admirals.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Mar 27, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Classic Akainu wank thread.... Every member of Team 2 is capable of stopping and giving high diffs fight to Akainu or Aokiji, (unless Akainu or Aokiji gets an advantage such as distraction then it becomes easier, which is not stated by the OP). So this is basically a mismatch.
> 
> Team 2 stomps.


Quick question, how does Akainu fare against the weakest yonkou in your opinion? 



Juvia. said:


> Marco can fight Akainu and Sabo can fight Aokiji pretty well by them selves.
> 
> Add in another potential top tier and the highest of high then we have a tilting difference.
> 
> ...


It's nothing.... literally _nothing_ like that



Juvia. said:


> Oh? And the REAL heads the the WG just completely shits on him like a common underling means nothing does it?
> 
> Please teach me this reading comprehension.
> 
> What drug do i need to buy?


When everyone but you have a certain opinion it's about time you start reevaluati-
Who am i fucking kidding


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 27, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Sabo is never beating Akainu.
> 
> Never.
> 
> Get that into your head.



He's too fanboy


----------



## Yuki (Mar 27, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> When everyone but you have a certain opinion it's about time you start reevaluati-
> Who am i fucking kidding



Wtf are you talking about... I had 2 people arguing with me at first... Then they left while i carried on. >_>

I'm also pretty damn sure the majority of people will agree that Akainu is not going to be the final fking villain of One Piece and when he goes down the WG losses the war... Which is what this entire argument is about. 

If that was so he would be by far the Worlds Strongest man at the moment and there would be no doubt at all.

But guess what. Kaido > Akainu 

Every single person that does not rate Akainu as current No1 in One Piece do not think that he is going to be the final villain.

Guess what that puts me in? Oh yea, the fking Majority.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 27, 2016)

Marco, Jack, Doflamingo, and Sabo win with mid to high difficulty IMO.  Doflamingo and Jack defeat Aokiji without much of a problem.  Doflamingo has the feats, portrayal, and skills to suggest that he's around Admiral level.  Jack's level of power is unclear, but he can range from anywhere from being around a league below Admiral level to being around or slightly above Admiral level.  Either way he's more than enough to give Doflamingo the edge against an Admiral.  Marco and Sabo defeat Akainu with around high difficulty at most.  Marco and Sabo have the feats, portrayal, and skills to suggest that they're around Admiral level as well.  Not many characters can defeat 2 Admirals combined, and I don't think that Akainu is one of them yet.


----------

